# Citizenship calculation



## Hawthorn (Dec 18, 2009)

Merry Christmas to everyone!

I just wonder how the Immigration people calculate the time for applicants who apply for Australian citizenship. 

I have a PR visa for 3 years but have just been living in Australia on this PR visa for a year. However, 10 years ago I did my degree here and stay full 4 years in Australia then went back to to my country after graduated. Do they consider the previous 4 years of my study in Australia when I apply for Australian Citizenship?

Anyone who has the same situation please share your experience. 
All advices are appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

There's a citizenship calculator on the immigration website.


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

Only last four years are taken in consideration.


----------



## koalabear (Aug 8, 2012)

The total time you spent in Australia lawfully in any proper visa will be counted including 1 year as Permanent resident. In your situation, as you have spent time to study here I guess your total time in Australia legally is more than 3 years (as long as you can prove) and so you just need 1 more year as permanent resident (and yes you also have this) so I think you are eligible for citizenship now.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Hawthorn said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone!
> 
> I just wonder how the Immigration people calculate the time for applicants who apply for Australian citizenship.
> 
> ...


This site will give you the definitive answer
http://www.citizenship.gov.au/applying/how_to_apply/conferral_app_process/

Sorry to say it looks like you dont qualify for citizenship. It says , and I quote:

" have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident, andnot*have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, in the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year before applying"


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

From the citizenship website - Australian Citizenship - Application process for Australian citizenship .......

"Step 2. Ensure you meet the residence requirement
The residence requirement is based on the time you have lived in Australia and the time you have spent outside Australia.

You must:

•have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident, and
•not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, in the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year before applying.
The Residence Requirement Calculator can help you calculate whether you meet this requirement.

Under certain circumstances the residence requirement may be varied."


----------



## koalabear (Aug 8, 2012)

The total time spent in Australia in any valid visa will be counted to your residence requirement. 

If you have lawfully stayed here for a long time then the 12 month time spent offshore won't affect. 

Let say I have lived here for 6 years in total. During that time I have travelled overseas for 12 months in total. Does it affect? Its a NO. 

3 years immediately + 1 year PR is the MINIMUM or AT LEAST you should have to qualify for citizenship.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

koalabear said:


> The total time spent in Australia in any valid visa will be counted to your residence requirement.
> 
> If you have lawfully stayed here for a long time then the 12 month time spent offshore won't affect.
> 
> ...


Hi Koalabear
I suppose what is needed is clarification of the wording that you need to be in Australia 4 years immediately before applying.Does it mean 4 contiguous years or 4 years in aggregate? I beleive it is the former, however to be certain it would be best to contact the Department.


----------



## koalabear (Aug 8, 2012)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Koalabear I suppose what is needed is clarification of the wording that you need to be in Australia 4 years immediately before applying.Does it mean 4 contiguous years or 4 years in aggregate? I beleive it is the former, however to be certain it would be best to contact the Department.


Yes thats right. I think it should be " in aggregate".

From previous post: "step 2: the time spent in/outside Australia will be counted."


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

koalabear said:


> Yes thats right. I think it should be " in aggregate".
> 
> From previous post: "step 2: the time spent in/outside Australia will be counted."


It's very ambiguous,immediate certainly dosent mean aggregate, so everyone is left wondering. I hope the poster lets us know just what the official ruling is.


----------



## koalabear (Aug 8, 2012)

From my friends case: he has been here for 6 years but every year he goes overseas for 3 months. He just got his citizenship approved. We had a discussion about that so thats why Im pretty sure about what I have said above.

Anyways you still have a chance to contact the citizen office if you would like to confirm it exactly. Cheers.


----------



## Hawthorn (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thanks for your all valuable responses

I agree with Aussiesteve that it is a clarification of the wording only: you need to be in Australia "4 years immediately" before applying. If the "4 years immediately" means 4 contiguous years I will be disqualified. If the "4 years immediately" means 4 years in aggregate I will be qualified because I had been in Australia on a student visa from 2000-2003 then went back to my country. I had PR visa issued in 2011 and only moved to Australia in Jan 2013 (01 year up to now).

Koalabear, you seem to be very confident that they will count my previous studying time here. I just wonder that you had been in the same situation before?

Any one who experiences the same problem please share your story. 
Thanks


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

koalabear said:


> From my friends case: he has been here for 6 years but every year he goes overseas for 3 months. He just got his citizenship approved. We had a discussion about that so thats why Im pretty sure about what I have said above.
> 
> Anyways you still have a chance to contact the citizen office if you would like to confirm it .
> 
> ...


----------



## koalabear (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah thanks for the info Steve. 

Thats good to get advice from people who are currently working for the department. 

Since each case is different I suggest the applicant should better contact the department to confirm whether the residence requirement is met. Let us know if you got the answer from them. 

Cheers.


----------



## Hawthorn (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Aussiesteve and Koalabear. Your advices are valuable to me and hope to others too. I will contact them maybe after the New Year break. It's a really good point that Steve said is to claim for extenuating circumstances. It means there is an opportunity. I will definitely let you guys know if I have an answer from the Department.

Thank you


----------



## Hawthorn (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi everyone

I just called the Department today. They said that only the last 4 years to be considered for the citizenship eligibility. Time I spent on a student visa which was a long time ago that leaves a large gap will not be counted.
Anyone who faced the same situation please share your experience
Thanks


----------

